# So we're buying a boat.



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

So, my girlfriend and I are paying off all of our bills, then selling everything to buy a sail boat and live on it, then sail around the world. We don't want to spend a lot on a boat, but we want one we could live on comfortably, and still take sailing across the world. Neither of us have any boating experience which is why we want to live on the boat next summer in the Okanagan, and practice as much as we possibly can. 
So, I guess my question is, what kind of sailboat should we get? 
Every time I search online, it asks if I want a daycruiser, racer, etc, but I have no idea what those are as I am completely new to this. Now, my girlfriend and I are minimalists and we just need something big enough for me her and our small dog. We do not need anything fancy, and we want to have to fix it up. 
Any suggestions what kind of boat, or size, or year, or brand or anything at all would be greatly appreciated.

Mathew.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello Matthew.

My suggestion is to learn how to sail before making this type of major lifestyle change and investment in a boat. Take a class so that you learn your legal responsibilities as a boater. What if either of you decide that you don't particularly care for the lifestyle? Or hate sailing? Or hate the constant upkeep of a boat (believe me, it is never finished).

While it is fun and exciting for some, others may find that same fun and excitement stifling and unbearable.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks so much!
Where this whole idea spawned was when I lived on my uncles houseboat in Victoria (he was ALWAYS fixing it!) I absolutely loved it! I love the water, I love the minimalist lifestyle. But you do have a great point. So, how would I find out if I like it? I can't see taking a class in sailing determining that, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, someone here could point you to the Canadian version of a local ASA course. They might have some that are held on the weekend. The Canadian Power and Sail Squadron runs courses.

I also suggest to new boaters that they join a local sail club or association (as opposed to a more expensive yacht club). These typically have dues under $50/year and gives you the opportunity to sail on other people's boats as well as to benefit from their experience.

Buy a notebook. Take notes. Ask questions. Read. Get out there and experience it. Then make major decisions. How quickly that all happens depends on you.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

DRFerron is so right - check out the local sailing scene in your area. Associations, clubs, marinas. Most clubs have weekly races as well as overnight/long distance. We sail Lake Ontario on 75 year old friends boat, race main & jib on Wednesdays, and in exchange for sweat and time doing his maintenance get full use of boat too. We kicked in the $50 each crew fee at his club, money all goes to junior club, a super cause & he's not paying yard rates for his maintenance, only materials. If you can commit to regular race crew you will learn the ropes, experience a variety of conditions, and even work your way up to learning how the boat works/experience you will need when you head off in the future.

Congratulations on moving one step closer to living the adventure!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

There seems to be a difference between people who like to sail and people who like to cruise, with some overlap of course. I have noticed that some people just love sailing, but cruising is not as appealing to them (most of them are in j-24's or hobies). Others love the cruiser lifestyle, and sailing is just a small part of that (ur at anchor %99 of the time when cruising)...

A great site for minimalist cruising ideas is Atom Voyages | Voyaging Around the World on the Sailboat Atom

You can pick up a 22' cabin cruiser in decent condition for _nothing_ these days. Might be a little small to live on, but you could get one for 2k or less and leave it on a mooring, taking weekend cruises just to see how you like it.

I don't live aboard, but I love hanging out at my marina with the liveaboards there. I have a great time, everyone is really friendly (esp if you bring beer) and I love just hanging out in the cockpit as the sun goes down. I think the boaties are what makes it so great, as much as anything else.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

peterchech said:


> There seems to be a difference between people who like to sail and people who like to cruise, with some overlap of course.


That is true. And, it helps to like sailing in order to be happy cruising.  Then there is a third group who like to live on the boat but never want to leave the dock.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the replies, and so quick as well it's awesome. Yeah, what my girlfriend and I plan on doing is just cruising I suppose. We just want to go from destination to destination, stay there for a month then move on you know? We have no intentions on racing, or anything like that. Just collecting money from our cleaning company and our advertising company and relaxing. Thanks again people!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Usually I suggest racing for non-racers only because it puts you on the fast track to learning how to sail. It really is a way to get a lot of sail maneuvering in in a short time. You'll learn a lot in just a couple of races if you happen to get on a boat with a good crew.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a really good point. No knowledge is wasted knowledge so I should look into it. Right now I'm up in Fort McMurray, so this will be put on hold until I go back to the Okanagan. But I'm gong to start researching clubs right now.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

mathewsaunders said:


> Thanks so much for all the replies, and so quick as well it's awesome. Yeah, what my girlfriend and I plan on doing is just cruising I suppose. We just want to go from destination to destination, stay there for a month then move on you know? We have no intentions on racing, or anything like that. Just collecting money from our cleaning company and our advertising company and relaxing. Thanks again people!


How will you be running your companies while away?


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

Mathew,
I recently sold everything and moved aboard a 30' sailboat, and made the decision to do so prior to learning how to even sail! So your decision isn't as crazy as some will claim. I learned how to sail before buying a boat (to make sure I enjoyed it), then dove right in, and that sounds like what you and your girlfriend will do. Congratulations!

Now to your questions: a 30' boat is fine for just me and my dog, but I sometimes long for a bit more space. Two people can be quite comfortable on a 36 footer, which is a very popular and available size. You want a CRUISER not a racer or daysailer. A cruiser will have more of the living conveniences you're used to, while a racer is stripped down for speed, and a daysailer is meant for just a weekend outing.

You'll also want a boat that's "beamy," meaning width. The wider the boat, the bigger it will feel. When you add length and width, the difference is astounding. You'll have a much more open space, more headroom, and more room to stretch out and be comfortable, which you'll want when living and cruising aboard.

Boat brands: some boats are better than others, and if you want to cruise around the world, you want a boat that's stout and robust and can take a good wave beating. I have an Islander MK 2, which is a coastal boat, not meant for "blue water" (ocean) sailing. Everyone is going to have brand loyalty to one type of boat or another (like Catalinas, Hunters, Beneteau, Babas, etc), so you should either find a boat expert who is not associated with any brand of boat to ask which boat is best for your purposes. Catalinas are incredibly roomy inside, but aren't as well made as say, a Baba or Bristol.

When you find a boat you fall in love with, take her out for a sea trial and a survey! A surveyor can save you lots of money, so you don't buy a money pit.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

cktalons said:


> Mathew,
> I recently sold everything and moved aboard a 30' sailboat, and made the decision to do so *prior to learning how to even sail!* So your decision isn't as crazy as some will claim. *I learned how to sail before buying a boat (to make sure I enjoyed it),* then dove right in, and that sounds like what you and your girlfriend will do.


A bit confusing, this paragraph.

I don't think buying the boat without knowing how to sail or even knowing if you like sailing is crazy, just perhaps not the wisest thing to do. But if I read your paragraph correctly, you made the decision before knowing how to sail but you still learned how to sail before making a final commitment.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

peterchech said:


> How will you be running your companies while away?


The same way we're running them now. We live in Fort McMurray, AB and the cleaning company is in Kamloops, BC. I'm also in with two partners on the advertising bit, and anything I need to do I can do from the internet .


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

cktalons,
Thanks so much, that was a huge help!


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> A bit confusing, this paragraph.
> 
> I don't think buying the boat without knowing how to sail or even knowing if you like sailing is crazy, just perhaps not the wisest thing to do. But if I read your paragraph correctly, you made the decision before knowing how to sail but you still learned how to sail before making a final commitment.


Correct. I decided I wanted to live on a boat before knowing how to sail. Making a decision to live aboard isn't the same as buying a boat and living aboard it (commitment). It's rather like someone deciding they want to be a pilot before getting in an airplane and flying. Dreams aren't about wisdom or logic. Committing to a dream, that's where process, training, skill, and logic kick in.

Mathew, if you're really committed to living and cruising aboard, you'll put all the pieces in place and make it work. It sounds like you're trying to figure out how to commit to your dream.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

cktalons said:


> Mathew, if you're really committed to living and cruising aboard, you'll put all the pieces in place and make it work. It sounds like you're trying to figure out how to commit to your dream.


I have definitely committed! . I make my decisions fast. I decided to move up here, then left 4 days later. That's how I do everything. The sailboat idea has always been in the back of my head, then I was watching this movie where this guy broke up with his wife and was living on his boat. Right then, it was back in full force and I decided that's what I wanted to do. I discussed it with my girlfriend, she agreed, and that's it  I figure I'm at the perfect time, I'm 24 years old, paying off all my debts, have a company that's making me more than enough money so I would not have to work, have another company that will be making me even more money, and I'm a minimalist. Thanks so much for your replies, they're really helpful!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Regarding the minimalist term that I've seen a few times. 

Sailing is not at all minimalist in terms of the boat, necessary knowledge, weather, or financial commitment to stay safe. A condo is much more of a minimalist approach. It won't sink, blow over, shred, bruise, or puncture you on a daily basis. You won't be required to be a carpenter, plumber, electrician, sailmaker, doctor, diver, meteorologist, or oceanologist at three o'clock AM in freezing rain. 

IMO sailing is probably one of the least minimalist lifestyles. But possibly one of the most rewarding. It's a great lifestyle but complex.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Sabreman said:


> Regarding the minimalist term that I've seen a few times.
> 
> ...
> 
> IMO sailing is probably one of the least minimalist lifestyles. But possibly one of the most rewarding. It's a great lifestyle but complex.


Perhaps Mathew means minimalist in the amount of possessions one has? At least, when I hear that term, that's what I think of. I might be wrong in this case.

I agree, as far as knowledge and required skills are concerned, there is NOTHING minimalist about sailing. The more the better.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Minimalist to me means minimal possessions. Throwing off the rat-race and its associated "keeping up with the jones'" consumerism. I try to do this, but it is difficult to accomplish ashore. Maybe its easier on a boat, where you don't really have a choice...


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

Sabreman said:


> IMO sailing is probably one of the least minimalist lifestyles. But possibly one of the most rewarding. It's a great lifestyle but complex.


You must have misunderstood when I said minimalist. I'm speaking in terms of possession of material objects. As in, we do not need a HUGE boat, we do not need anything more than what we require to live on, ie. big tvs, big fridge, big bed, ample living space, and such. I am fully aware of the responsibilities and requirements of being a boat owner, and in no way regard such an ownership as being minimalist.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

I've learned a lot so far!


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

cktalons said:


> When you find a boat you fall in love with, take her out for a sea trial and a survey! A surveyor can save you lots of money, so you don't buy a money pit.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


 I'm trying to post more so I can send you a message, so I'm replying to this.


----------



## itsaboat (Sep 28, 2011)

First of all, let me say I love threads like this! I have great admiration and a tinge of envy for the adventure that you are about to embark upon. Unfortunately there are too many of these threads that just end with no closure. Do us all a favor, please, and keep the group posted on your decisions along the way, whether you follow through or not. 

Maybe you aren't so crazy. Well, at least you aren't alone. My wife and I are also looking for a first sailboat, and we too have never sailed. However, we don't want to live aboard (I am much too attached to my big TV and big bed); we just want to mess about on the water (i.e., cruise and learn to sail). There might be some overnights on our local lake, but as landlocked as we are, the adventure aspect is somewhat limited. 

What size boat are you looking for? After sifting through the limited number of boats available in our locale we have narrowed it down a bit to a 25' to 28' size category of cruiser/racer. We felt this was a good size range that would be easily handled by a crew of two, but accommodate some friends in the cockpit and/or cabin for a while. One of your original posts said that you were trying to sort through the categories (probably on Yachtworld from what I guess). As far as I can tell, these categories are input by the sellers/brokers and have little to do with anything. My newbie advice would be to listen to the advice of DRFerron and the other awesome people on here that you pay attention to what characteristics of a boat you want, then go climb aboard a bunch of them. 

Good luck!


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

itsaboat said:


> My newbie advice would be to listen to the advice of DRFerron and the other awesome people on here that you pay attention to what characteristics of a boat you want, then go climb aboard a bunch of them.
> 
> Good luck!


Definitely noted! I can't believe all that I'm learning in such a short time, and everyone response super quick. In terms of size of a boat, that is one question I really wanted answered. Like I said, we do not need a whole lot of space, so I'm wondering if 26' would be good enough? I know the majority of that decision will come with trying boats out and such, but I cannot do that now as I live up north in Alberta. So this is all I have, I need to opinions of some of the people on here that maybe have the same outlook on how I would like to live on the boat (very minimalist).


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

itsaboat said:


> Do us all a favor, please, and keep the group posted on your decisions along the way, whether you follow through or not.


P.S. 
I absolutely intend on keeping the kind people on here updated!


----------



## cktalons (Jun 2, 2011)

mathewsaunders said:


> Like I said, we do not need a whole lot of space, so I'm wondering if 26' would be good enough? I know the majority of that decision will come with trying boats out and such, but I cannot do that now as I live up north in Alberta. So this is all I have, I need to opinions of some of the people on here that maybe have the same outlook on how I would like to live on the boat (very minimalist).


A 26 footer is tiny, especially for two people. And trust me, you have a lot more possessions than you think. You'll need cooking supplies, food, dishes, blankets, pillows, and you're not even dressed yet, nor have you brought aboard any electronics, bathroom supplies, your dog and all of his/her stuff, nor any tools and spare parts for your boat (which is a MUST). A boat fills up fast. To make a boat seem bigger than it is (you'll want that), it's important to have some empty space on your surfaces, to give the impression that you have more than enough room. And if you like to read and don't have an e-reader yet, go get one, because nothing takes up space and weighs you down like a bunch of books.

Sailboats are everywhere, so you should take a day and go to some docks to have a look at some boats. Sailors, especially liveaboards, love to show off their babies, so you may find some people willing to let you see inside their boats, which will give you an idea of space and livability.


----------



## dolphin (Oct 25, 2011)

Sailing around the World was in there as I recall and that is a proposition that will entail some serious experience. The marinas are full of stories and boats of wanna be sailors wether it be day trippers, weekenders or world circumnavigators. Just do a lot of tripping on here and on the many sites of sailing that are on the net. You could get a 22 footer to trailer and run all over your neck of the woods. Will give you the basic dynamics you will need and you can ease into it. You can live aboard her for weekends and even summer in her to get the feel of how much space you will really need and require. Then move on up as you feel comfortable. Putting a pair of rookies in a forty footer that is blue water ready is like giving the car keys to a 5 yearold on the Interstate and telling he/she good luck. Should you decide to skip the the training wheels and get a Ferrari stay within site of shore for at least til the dog feels safe.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

dolphin said:


> Sailing around the World was in there as I recall and that is a proposition that will entail some serious experience. The marinas are full of stories and boats of wanna be sailors wether it be day trippers, weekenders or world circumnavigators. Just do a lot of tripping on here and on the many sites of sailing that are on the net. You could get a 22 footer to trailer and run all over your neck of the woods. Will give you the basic dynamics you will need and you can ease into it. You can live aboard her for weekends and even summer in her to get the feel of how much space you will really need and require. Then move on up as you feel comfortable. Putting a pair of rookies in a forty footer that is blue water ready is like giving the car keys to a 5 yearold on the Interstate and telling he/she good luck. Should you decide to skip the the training wheels and get a Ferrari stay within site of shore for at least til the dog feels safe.


Yes, the around the world cruise is definitely set for the future. We plan on living on the boat, docked in the Okanagan for the summer, then head somewhere warm for the winter. We will only set sail if we feel we're ready for it. In no way do I want to rush such an adventure. That is the ultimate goal, but yes it will for sure be later on. I just found a nice 22' online in Victoria for 2500 so I'm think I might just buy that right away just to have for when I go back and test it out, stay on it a couple days at a time and see how that goes. Thanks


----------



## Sashersminis (Nov 14, 2011)

*small yard!*

Sailing is a wonderful activity and being on the water is absolutely the best. Being confined to a small boat for days, weeks at a time is something else. If you are a restless, active person, (or your girlfriend/spouse is) being stuck in a confined space can drive you mad! I have never "cruised" because the sailing I have done is all inland but even after a few hours of just watching the trees go by I get the urge to get up and do something. I wouldn't be cut out for long cruises but I understand the appeal. If I were you I would try staying a week on the boat before you depart for unknown lengths of time. Don't cheat and get off to walk, to talk to someone else, to get a hotdog, etc; Stay put and see how you do. That should tell you something about long cruises.
good luck!


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Take a couple weeks off and charter a boat. A skipper is only about $150 per day plus tip and meals. You will get the full experience with no responsibility.
If you do it twice on two different boats in two different locations. you will get a feel for what it is like. 
If you really want to have your butt handed to you take the ASA 101, 103 and 104 class all at once. Some places will do it in 10 days and you will get to be on probably three boats and drinking from a fire-hose. 
This is more like work however, they expect you to take tests, etc.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

You have some geographic challenges unless the little-rumoured Okanogan-Vancouver canal has been built. If you want to live on your boat in the Okanogan see if you can find one there and save the cost and hassle of transporting a boat from the coast. I would even put signs up at sailing clubs and websites and see if someone would charter their boat to you for a year so you can try it out since the boat you have on the lake is not likely to be the one you do a world cruise on and in this market it is better not to have to sell to buy the 'real' boat.

Also, don't get hung up on boat length as the most important measure. There are a lot of 26' boats around that are totally different. More beam means more space but if too much can make the boat ultimately not stable when offshore. We have been knocked down in a 45' foot, 36000 lb boat. I suspect that the conditions we had would have rolled a smaller, lighter boat and it would be nice to have a boat that would roll back upright fairly quickly. Boat displacement is important because it gives the ability to carry weight (water, fuel, ground tackle, you, the dog, etc) but can make a boat slow.

Check out this website: it will give the dimensions and some calculated ratios that are important for a boat. It will also tell you what they mean 

image-ination.com/sailcalc.html


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

For two people and a dog 28 feet is about the minimum I would be happy with and maybe something around 30 - 32 feet would be better. Some early skinny boats will have much less room inside than others. Look at a Catalina 30 before you buy anything and you will see what I mean.

But something like this would be worth a look too http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...access=Public&listing_id=59909&url=&imc=pg-fs


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

The 22 footer would probably be a great boat for lake sailing in the Okanagan, however you should be aware that a boat that is suitable for long distance cruising is typically not so easy to move on land. While always doable it is just less easy and can be costly. Most boats that can be trailered with a pickup truck are not suitable for open ocean ( For those of you that don't know the Okanagan area is a mountain range away from the nearest ocean).
I would recommend that you purchase a boat suitable to Okanagan lake sailing first, if that is where you will be, until you are closer to moving on board. That will give you some time to research what you would like or not like in a liveaboard cruiser type boat, become a knowledgable sailor and be more likely to purchase a boat that will suit your goal in the long run.
You can look into joining this group, Bluewater Cruising Association, Vancouver, BC, Canada they are based in Vancouver but have a chapter in Calgary and Victoria, and are a fantastic resource for education opportunities.
Best of luck, and as a friend of mine that is "out there" says, keep dreaming, its so worth it!
Tanya


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

killarney_sailor said:


> You have some geographic challenges unless the little-rumoured Okanogan-Vancouver canal has been built
> 
> image-ination.com/sailcalc.html


It has not been built, but we do not mind paying the shipping costs getting it to Vancouver.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

killarney_sailor said:


> You have some geographic challenges unless the little-rumoured Okanogan-Vancouver canal has been built
> 
> image-ination.com/sailcalc.html


It has not been built, but we do not mind paying the shipping costs getting it to Vancouver.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the "Join a local sailing club" idea is a great one so far, and I'd add that after you've gotten your "feet wet", so-to-speak, start chartering and spending time overnight, over the weekend, for a week, to get a feel for what you will really need. Every boat seems enormous initially, and we even find ourselves saying things like, "Oh, I'd never need more than this much room", until we spend about 20 minutes on it and then it's back to yachtworld and the search begins anew.

There's nothing wrong with making a "decision" to go this route quickly, but you will better serve yourself if you take your time in acquiring the boat. There are so many little nuances that we each desire/need that it's hard to say, "You should go buy boat 'X'." There's one major consideration you need to focus on and that's headroom. If you're going to be spending 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 52 weeks a year living on a boat, you can't imagine how miserable that time will be if you can't stand up. In this buyer's market, there's no need to rush to any quick decisions on purchasing, so take your time, find the boat that fits your needs and fuels your desire and then begin that chapter. There's too many stories that start just like yours that end up poorly mainly due to poor planning. Here's a few videos from a young couple like yourselves that started their journey on a 28' boat;
THE LIVEABOARDS: SAILBOAT LIVING, WELCOME ABOARD!!!! - YouTube
But, take notice that there have been no "updates" in the past 18months?? Good luck.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*You will likely have to pay shipping charges twice*



mathewsaunders said:


> It has not been built, but we do not mind paying the shipping costs getting it to Vancouver.


I can't imagine you will find a world-cruise suitable boat on the lake so you would have to buy something on the coast and get it trucked to the lake and then trucked back when you want it in the ocean. The costs for shipping a decent sized sailboat likely will surprise you.

Also, when it comes time to buy the 'real' cruising boat there are better place so to buy than BC and adjacent parts of US. Prices are lower elsewhere and the selection is likely greater.


----------



## bjslife (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello Mathew, I had the same dreams as you do. I lived inland a bit about 4 hrs from the coast and always dreamed of buying a boat and sailing along the coasts and around the world. I first purchased a 24' venture(macgregor) that was on a trailer. I enjoyed it but the head room was low and after 2-3 days aboard my neck and back hurt. Plus the factor of not really trusting that size to go out coastal cruising and not having all of the amenities that i wanted for long stays aboard. I sold it and bought a 33' Morgan O/I last may and sold everything and moved aboard and JUST DID IT. Now i am happy with my decision so is my girlfriend and our 2 little dogs. I looked at many many boats to buy, over 100. I decided that the sailboat must be 30' or larger and up to 36-38' but the larger the boat the more slip fees cost and i wanted to single hand it if needed, that way we would all have enough room and still have the things we enjoyed at a land based home ie. flat screen(its 12v), microwave,stove and oven, a shower(even though we have to turn in circles to get wet lol) and enough room for all of us to sleep. So my advice is make sure you can stand up and lay down in your new adventure, and yes a beamy boat is alot more comfortable.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Matthew,
You may wish to visit your local Chapters/Indigo and find some books by John Vigor. He has lots of interesting things to say about what type of boat may suit your desires to sail around the world. There are also quite a few blogs about families, and couples that are doing this as well.

If you are truly minimalist and want to sail the ocean, check out Bika's blog: Home - Bika ... I own a Contessa, and I find it hard to comprehend how they are doing what they're doing on the same boat, yet they are and have been for years. I will hazard a guess that you can't do more with less like they do. I enjoy cruising on my small boat, but I could not live in her unless I was alone and not frequenting society. Here's a second video log of a fellow that just crossed the Atlantic twice in his 26' Contessa Red Admiral Trans Atlantic Part I.dv - YouTube : This gives you some REAL WORLD footage of what it's like, how the ocean can be, and how living on a small vessel is (even if just for a short time). If that doesn't convince you that you and your wife require a larger vessel, I don't know what will. 

You should check out the Volvo Ocean Race video's from the past and the current; The footage gives you some ideas of what ocean seas can be like.

Lastly, in fun, you must be from a few hundred years in the past... these days, we sail around the world, not across it. ;-) Watch out for the edge of the world, there be dragons.


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

So after further research and a LOT of really helpful posts, we decided that we're going to live on land for the summer in the Okanagan join the yacht club, take a bunch of lessons, then set out for Victoria or Vancouver and purchase a boat to live on for the winter. I guess we'll just see how that goes after. Thanks so much everyone for all your helpful posts! I'm going to be updating here, and on my profile so if any


----------



## mathewsaunders (Nov 16, 2011)

one wants to be friends to see what ends up happening just add me. Thanks so much again guys!


----------



## bdietrich (Aug 25, 2001)

Read my web site, starting at
Retire Onto A Sailboat


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

mathewsaunders said:


> So after further research and a LOT of really helpful posts, we decided that we're going to live on land for the summer in the Okanagan join the yacht club, take a bunch of lessons, then set out for Victoria or Vancouver and purchase a boat to live on for the winter. I guess we'll just see how that goes after.


Good call. Sail enough on OPBs that both of you get good and seasick once or twice (or prove to yourself that you don't get seasick even when everyone around you does) and do a little introspection. In my experience, everyone loves sailing in smooth water and beautiful weather. It's when it's nasty and lumpy that separates the sailors from the rest, or the men from the boys, or the sane from the ...


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

You are getting lots of good advice here Matthew. We should be back up in your neck of the woods next year and you are welcome to check out our Vega 27 in person (We are in Hawaii at the moment). The Vega is OK for two people and a cat but I think a dog would require more space. 

Our videos and web site may also be helpful.


----------



## karl74 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm in the prosses of purchasing my first sail boat. If the survey goes well then I shall be the proud new owner of an Elizabethan 30. For me it was purely down to cost and style. Interior space or luxury really isn't an issue for me as I've spent the last twenty or so years at sea with the Royal Navy where living space or comforts isn't a fact of life. I just love the classic lines and would of liked a Contessa 32 but they are not within my budget and in looks the Elizabethan is a close compromise for me with pretty much the same satistics. I've no long term plans of blue water cruising as her indoors is against me buying her so perhaps the odd long weekend here and there to start with. 
Good luck on your search.


----------

